# My first design for 2014 - Little girls knitted V neck cardigan with detailed pocket.



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This sweet little girls V neck cardigan is great for the knitter who has mastered the art of knit and purl. The textured effect looks complicated, however is very easily achieved. The pocket/s with delicate leaves, adds that special bit of detailing. This little cardigan was knitted up in 8ply Patons Big Baby 8ply yarn.

I would like to say a big thank you to all for your support over the last 12 months, and wish you all a healthy, happy and peaceful 2014.

Cardigan sizes 6 months, 12 months, 18 months, 2 years, 3 years, 4 years.

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby---girls-textured-v-neck-cardigan-with-detailed-pocket-p050
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/174306696/little-girls-textured-v-neck-cardigan?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! A new year for designing, aren't we blessed?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Your designs are wonderful. This one fits right in with the other beautiful patterns.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice, looks lovely. Good luck with pattern sales.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

That is sweet!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous cardigan, love the cute pocket with leaves and buttons.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautifully Knitted Sweater!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice, love the pocket and the buttons.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very sweet...love the detail on the pocket!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Very sweet...love the detail on the pocket!


Ditto for me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Exactly what I have been looking for! Downloaded and ready to go....... thanks for such a gorgeous design


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

It is lovely--love the color!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely work. Wishing you another successful year of designing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's beautiful and I love the detail on the pocket. Happy New Year!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

This is just darling, but I need it in larger sizes. Viv



oge designs said:


> This sweet little girls V neck cardigan is great for the knitter who has mastered the art of knit and purl. The textured effect looks complicated, however is very easily achieved. The pocket/s with delicate leaves, adds that special bit of detailing. This little cardigan was knitted up in 8ply Patons Big Baby 8ply yarn.
> 
> I would like to say a big thank you to all for your support over the last 12 months, and wish you all a healthy, happy and peaceful 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

love the pocket, it makes the sweater so unique!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

You know what... I can knit and purl all day long... BUT... to put a sweater together and look like yours... NO WAY...... you are an accomplished knitter and putter-togetherer!!!!!

Happy 2014 to you also.... and thanks for sharing all you do with all of us.... you're a blessing....


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK like I need more patterns. but couldnt resist, beautiful pattern cant wait to see my two little g d wearing this.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you to all. The feedback has been tremendous, designing is one of my passions!!


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

GEORGEOUS!


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Love it


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely design, Vera, all your designs are just so different. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to what 2014 will bring!

Leanna x


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

just gorgeous with a classic twist. my Grandaughters would love this - simply stunning!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Simple and chic. Lovely and great rose shadexx


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have almost finished the back, my colour is more plum but looks just really nice, Im a slow knitter but will post pics when I have finished this one. Im also going to knit one for my other gD same age, but I will try a lighter colour as she is very blond.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> I have almost finished the back, my colour is more plum but looks just really nice, Im a slow knitter but will post pics when I have finished this one. Im also going to knit one for my other gD same age, but I will try a lighter colour as she is very blond.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## NettieKatz (Jan 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## NettieKatz (Jan 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful sweater.


----------

